# WESTIN-Team ist wieder komplett



## knutwuchtig (7. April 2021)

bei mir heißt der jetzt nur noch Didi Drehkreuz


----------



## necropolis (8. April 2021)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> bei mir heißt der jetzt nur noch Didi Drehkreuz


Und warum nennst Du Ihn so?
Kannst Du uns alle aufklären, wir sind gespannt!


----------



## Kochtopf (8. April 2021)

Weil er gefühlt alle 12 Minuten den Arbeitgeber wechselt mit enormen medialen Getöse. (Fox rage, westin,zebco, westin in ich glaube 4 oder 5 Jahren) und immer sind es die besten Köder/Ruten/Rollen/Marken überhaupt. Da kann man schonmal drüber schmunzeln.
Und spreche doch für dich und nicht für alle, ja? :-*


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2021)

und interessant ist, dass es wieder einige Influencer geschafft haben, Ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Und da sag mal einer der ganze Aufwand lohnt sich nicht


----------



## degl (8. April 2021)

"Diddy-Drehkreuz"......der war gut.........."Trainerwechsel" war angesagt.......

gruß degl


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. April 2021)

Die Meldung war hier im Board, auch schon unter :
Lustige Netzfundstücke,... das fand ich auch irgendwie, ganz lustig.


----------



## zokker (9. April 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...  WESTIN-Dream-Team ...



3 Männer mit Pausbäckchen  ... vielleicht sollte man mal in einen guten Fotografen investieren ...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> 3 Männer mit Pausbäckchen  ... vielleicht sollte man mal in einen guten Fotografen investieren ...


Ein guter Fotograph kann sicher einen Unterschied machen aber letzten Endes muss er mit dem Material arbeiten dass er vorfindet


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> 3 Männer mit Pausbäckchen  ... vielleicht sollte man mal in einen guten Fotografen investieren ...



Man kann aus nem Trabbi keinen Benz machen.........


----------



## zokker (9. April 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein guter Fotograph kann sicher einen Unterschied machen aber letzten Endes muss er mit dem Material arbeiten dass er vorfindet



Ein Profi Fotograf hätte die drei ohne Pausbäckchen abgelichtet. Ist ganz einfach, alles eine Frage des Lichts.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ein Profi Fotograf hätte die drei ohne Pausbäckchen abgelichtet. Ist ganz einfach, alles eine Frage des Lichts.


Die sollen nicht gut aussehen,sondern ordentlich Kohle machen...................


----------

